# Milwaukee M18 Fuel Pole Saw



## Doc

Thanks to the guys on Net Tractor Talk I learned that the newest crop of battery operated power tools are awesome.   

I bought a Milwaukee M18 Fuel 10" Battery Operated Pole Saw and tried it out today around the yard.  Works great.   Well balanced which makes it easy to reach out and trim branches overhead.  I plan to put it to work on my trails clearing over head intruders.   Along with my 48" Stihl gas powered trimmer my trail clearing job will get done with minimal headaches.

While I was at it I bought the weed eater and can easily switch from pole saw to weed eater using 'quick loc' system and I bought the 2 gallon wet dry vac.   Will be trying them out this weekend.


----------



## mla2ofus

I have the Milwaukee 12v hex driver, 18v drill and 18v impact driver and I wouldn't part with any of them.
Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’ve been very happy with my M18 fuel tools. I got a 9 amp battery with my 7 1/4 saw. It lasts and lasts.


----------



## tiredretired

The M18 stuff is incredible.  I love mine.  I have a good collection but nowhere near as big as in the picture.


----------



## mla2ofus

i forgot to add I have a Milwaukee 1/2" hole shooter corded drill and if it hangs up it will wind you right up!!
Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mla2ofus said:


> i forgot to add I have a Milwaukee 1/2" hole shooter corded drill and if it hangs up it will wind you right up!!
> Mike



I have several corded Milwaukees. Just needed a few power cords over the years and a 20 yo hole hawg needed brushes


----------



## mla2ofus

One good feature on the hole shooter is if the cord needs replaced it just twist loks into the handle.
Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mla2ofus said:


> One good feature on the hole shooter is if the cord needs replaced it just twist loks into the handle.
> Mike



Couple of mine are too old. The cords are wired in but easy to change. 

Jim


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Doc - did you get it on sale at Home Depot?  



https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...Saw-Attachment-2825-21ST-49-16-2720/308304985


----------



## Doc

PBinWA said:


> Doc - did you get it on sale at Home Depot?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...Saw-Attachment-2825-21ST-49-16-2720/308304985


Nope.   Dang it.  Home depot did not have that sale going when I bought.   I bought from and online tool site CPO Outlet https://www.cpooutlets.com/


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Nope.   Dang it.  Home depot did not have that sale going when I bought.   I bought from and online tool site CPO Outlet https://www.cpooutlets.com/



That is where I have bought all my M18 stuff.  My drill was cutting out.  I bitched to them I needed one ASAP so they sent one right out over night and I used the box it came in to send the bad one back.  Of course they paid all the freight.  I also did not like one of the batteries and they replaced that at the same time.  No complaints.

Unless you catch a sale, HD is overpriced, especially the batteries.  Gotta take out a second mortgage on the farm to buy a 9.0 at that place.


----------



## JimVT

my cordless grease gun broke and I ordered a new one. I has a screen on it.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Well Doc, how was the Milwaukee Pole Saw?  Usable?  How long did it last?


----------



## Doc

PBinWA said:


> Well Doc, how was the Milwaukee Pole Saw?  Usable?  How long did it last?


So far so good.  It has exceeded my expectations.  I have not run out of battery power, it only takes a short time to charge it back to full.  It has the power to cut through the big ass vines that I've avoided cutting since I couldn't cut with the chain saw high enough to be out of the way.  I'm loving it.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Thanks Doc,


I ordered the HD deal and a leaf blower too.  Also ordered an OEM battery off of Amazon.


----------



## Bamby

PBinWA said:


> Thanks Doc,
> 
> 
> I ordered the HD deal and a leaf blower too.  Also ordered an OEM battery off of Amazon.



Well....wheres your review? Is it a value, worthwhile or what.....


----------



## Doc

I also ordered a double pack of the lower voltage 5 volt lithium battery.   Perfect for the shop vac and weed eater.  Lighter but sill lasts long enough to get the job done.

I'm surprised that of the Milwaukee items I bought, pole saw, weed eater and shop vac (an after thought add on), the shop vac is used most of all for car, truck, boat and general garage clean up.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I ended up buying the kit too.  I then went all in on Milwaukee tools.

I got the leaf blower, drill, and dremel. 

I bought some knock off batteries too.  So far everything has worked great.


----------



## Bamby

I was hoping to read a excellent review on the weed eater head. I have a excellent 2 stroke gas one but it's a pita to start and my trimming is small and spread out everywhere over a couple acres and I hate hearing the idling two dinging along doing nothing between cuts.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bamby said:


> I was hoping to read a excellent review on the weed eater head. I have a excellent 2 stroke gas one but it's a pita to start and my trimming is small and spread out everywhere over a couple acres and I hate hearing the idling two dinging along doing nothing between cuts.



Heres a review:

https://electrosawhq.com/milwaukee-string-trimmer-review/


----------



## Doc

Bamby said:


> I was hoping to read a excellent review on the weed eater head. I have a excellent 2 stroke gas one but it's a pita to start and my trimming is small and spread out everywhere over a couple acres and I hate hearing the idling two dinging along doing nothing between cuts.


The Milwaukee weed eater has been the least used item I bought.  Only because we have an echo gas trimmer that kicks butt.  I put a special head on it so we don't have to feed the line.  4 prongs of line and it cuts better than the two line Milwaukee.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Weed eater has been used a few times.  It works great.  I have to get used to it being so quiet.  Don’t need ear plugs.


----------

